# My recipes



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2009)

http://www.sbranch.net/EvansCellars/pages/recipes.htm


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for posting those Wade. I wish we had a section just for recipes. Kinda like the photo section. Wades recipes, Lucs recipes, etc. I was curious why you mention 7.9 gallon fernmenters. Why not 6, or 5, or 7.257 ?
Just wondering. I'm quessing for some for topping off.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 11, 2009)

These are 6 gallon recipes and with around 18 lbs of fruit most of them will fit but some need 2 buckets as they would either be right at the rim before fermentation or already over flowing. This is an area just for recipes!


----------



## Luc (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey Wade,

I was wondering how the Strawberry-Kiwi wine came out.

I made Kiwi wine 2 times from fresh Kiwi's picked around here in someone's garden.

The wine was well in balance, had good mouthfeel, not to acidic, not too much alcohol and just plain filthy !!!!
Man what a foul taste these kiwi's gave. These were the green ones.
Really no-one liked the wine, even the fruit flies stayed away from it when I was using it in a fruit-fly trap !!!

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 12, 2009)

That sounds like my kind of wine LUC!, The natives here would love it and I would be the most popular guy in the village.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 12, 2009)

Its funny cause I didnt think it was that good of a wine Luc but a lot of others did. It was 1 of my first country wines and I did not add any fruit juice or (f-pac) to it afterwards and it probably could have been great if I did. I did sweeten it a little with simple syrup but t really needed to be sweetened more and does need more flavor so I did adjust the recipe up in fruit to make up for that. It had an ok flavor unlike what you say about yours just not as much flavor as I would have liked, it was also made from grocery store fruit so that probably had something to do with it also.


----------



## Luc (Apr 12, 2009)

Could be that the Dutch climate is not so good for
Kiwi's after all.

They grow here, and there are plenty people who
have them in their garden. But I think it is basically
more a fruit for a warm climate.

That might explain something about the foul taste.

Hey Troy sorry that the shipping charges are so high, otherwise I would send you some crates 

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 12, 2009)

Maybe I'll pick them up in person. My Mom is coming to Alaska this summer with her husband in June, so later in the July or August I am going to get out of here for a few weeks myself. If I go the Europe way, I'll pop in and say hi, but I was kind of thinking about going the other way and visiting Allie and Booze. We'll see. Afterall it is the thought that counts.
Troy


----------

